# the word "la" in Romanian



## avok

Hi!!

This is my first thread in the Romanian forum and I am kind of excited 

I want to know about the word "la" in Romanian. At first, I thought it is one of those famous articles in Romance languages. i.e. "la / le" etc.. But I guess it is not. It means something like "at" or "in" ? Does not it .


Multumesc

Ciao


----------



## jazyk

Take a look here and here.


----------



## avok

So it means "to"? or "a" like in French ?


----------



## jazyk

If you mean French à, yeah, it could mean that (French a comes from avoir, il/elle/on a). But it could also mean dans ou en. Prepositions are tough in any language.


----------

